# I got a new camera, fish pics.



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

lets waste no time

1.shwartzers corydora








2.Flame tetra








3.Harlequin Rasbora








4.Glass shrimp








5.betta








6.Leopard Danio








7.Another flame tetra.










tell me what you all think


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks great! Btw, that's a zebra danio, not leopard. But what's up with his gill?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks good. What kind of camera?


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

That must be a pretty rare cory. I couldn't find much of anything for it online, and no images what so ever. 

Lucky dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

I <3 Fish said:


> That must be a pretty rare cory. I couldn't find much of anything for it online, and no images what so ever.
> 
> Lucky dog.


Schwartz cories aren't rare.
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=schwartz+cory&gbv=2


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cheers guys, the zebra danio was rescued from a friends tank with one other, it was a 1g with 2 zebra danios and about 17 other mixed fish. hes given them all back now and is starting a new bigger tank.

-olie

it a nikon d70 slr camera, cheers for the comments, anyone else http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ thats my photo account, all the recent ones are with my new camera


----------

